# Zelos Hammerhead 3 Bronze Unveiled



## watchoveryouhq

Love Zelos' designs. No wonder they sell out so quickly. This might just be one of their best. That full lume shot is absolutely killer.


----------



## Conundrum1911

I like the bronze meteorite dial model. Was tempted, but sold out.


----------



## flaggermi

I've never been very much into bronze watches, or Zelos as a brand for that matter, but I must say this one looks preeedy nice.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

Conundrum1911 said:


> I like the bronze meteorite dial model. Was tempted, but sold out.
> 
> View attachment 16622287


I purchase this same one, can't wait to receive it, has not ship yet.


----------



## Fatal_emission

Got the frost version ordered. Hasn't shipped yet though which is frustrating.


----------



## JValjean

I got my grubby hands on a Damascus and can't wait until it arrives  the hammerheads have always been a hit, but the limited editions are truly some of the coolest pieces you can get


----------



## Dark Overlord

Fatal_emission said:


> Got the frost version ordered. Hasn't shipped yet though which is frustrating.


It was noted in advance that delivery would be after a few weeks.

I grabbed the orange fume dial. The orange/bronze combo is very unique. This will be my second Zelos though I did sell the Swordfish that was previously in my collection. For the price you're paying they are a great brand.


----------



## Steverino 417

Dark Overlord said:


> It was noted in advance that delivery would be after a few weeks.
> 
> I grabbed the orange fume dial. The orange/bronze combo is very unique. This will be my second Zelos though I did sell the Swordfish that was previously in my collection. For the price you're paying they are a great brand.


Likewise, I got the 'burnt orange' version which looks stunning. Absolute bargain as well.


----------



## Fatal_emission

Dark Overlord said:


> It was noted in advance that delivery would be after a few weeks.
> 
> I grabbed the orange fume dial. The orange/bronze combo is very unique. This will be my second Zelos though I did sell the Swordfish that was previously in my collection. For the price you're paying they are a great brand.


Ahhh, in my excitement I missed that line 🤣.

Only 1 watch in the snail mail then for me to wait for.


----------



## NWD

I would like to see this on someone’s wrist before I make a judgment.


----------



## Hard Learner

Conundrum1911 said:


> I like the bronze meteorite dial model. Was tempted, but sold out.
> 
> View attachment 16622287


Just checked today they had 1 in stock. If I don't like it and your interested I'll sell it to you. Taking a risk on that dial. See if we like it.


----------



## cerberus63

I’ve often thought about getting a bronze watch, and also wanted a watch with a green dial. After hearing so many good things about Zelos on the forums I decided to take the plunge and purchase one. It shipped pretty quickly but was then hit with a delay. The delay has now been removed and according to FedEx the watch will arrive on Tuesday. So I imagine most people that ordered one will probably receive their watch some time next week.


----------



## Dr Arkham

I think I need the green one.


----------



## Hard Learner

cerberus63 said:


> I’ve often thought about getting a bronze watch, and also wanted a watch with a green dial. After hearing so many good things about Zelos on the forums I decided to take the plunge and purchase one. It shipped pretty quickly but was then hit with a delay. The delay has now been removed and according to FedEx the watch will arrive on Tuesday. So I imagine most people that ordered one will probably receive their watch some time next week.


Post that puppy when it comes in!


----------



## Csquared#21

Nice play against AP!


----------



## Ar15fonsi

cerberus63 said:


> I’ve often thought about getting a bronze watch, and also wanted a watch with a green dial. After hearing so many good things about Zelos on the forums I decided to take the plunge and purchase one. It shipped pretty quickly but was then hit with a delay. The delay has now been removed and according to FedEx the watch will arrive on Tuesday. So I imagine most people that ordered one will probably receive their watch some time next week.


I haven’t gotten notification for mine yet of shipping . patiently waiting


----------



## cerberus63

My new watch has arrived, one day earlier than stated. I have only had a chance to play with it for a few minutes. But here are some initial impressions As others have stated, for the price, it seems very well made. It wears extremely well on the wrist. It has a solid feel, without feeling overly heavy. However, that said, I do like a heavier watch. I have a Seiko MM300, 2 44mm Panerai's, and a Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea. So take anything I say about weight accordingly. The watch does not wear like a 44mm watch. It feels smaller, more like a 42mm. This is no doubt due to the case shape and short lugs. The other watches I mentioned all feel larger. This might be due to the Rolex and Seiko being on bracelets and to the fact the the Panerai's have no bezel, but are all dial. Perhaps, I will take pics of all of them later on to compare the look of several different types of 44mm watch cases. I really do like the green dial with the bronze case. I enjoyed some of the other colors also, but I wanted an all bronze watch, without the ceramic bezel. The green dial, while shiny, is not overly so. The bezel action is very stiff, the stiffest I have ever some across. But is precise and there is no play at all. The action and winding of the crown seems fine. Here are a few pics for now to show how it arrived and the dial in different lighting. I hope everyone else gets their watches soon and I look forward to the different dial colors being posted.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

cerberus63 said:


> My new watch has arrived, one day earlier than stated. I have only had a chance to play with it for a few minutes. But here are some initial impressions As others have stated, for the price, it seems very well made. It wears extremely well on the wrist. It has a solid feel, without feeling overly heavy. However, that said, I do like a heavier watch. I have a Seiko MM300, 2 44mm Panerai's, and a Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea. So take anything I say about weight accordingly. The watch does not wear like a 44mm watch. It feels smaller, more like a 42mm. This is no doubt due to the case shape and short lugs. The other watches I mentioned all feel larger. This might be due to the Rolex and Seiko being on bracelets and to the fact the the Panerai's have no bezel, but are all dial. Perhaps, I will take pics of all of them later on to compare the look of several different types of 44mm watch cases. I really do like the green dial with the bronze case. I enjoyed some of the other colors also, but I wanted an all bronze watch, without the ceramic bezel. The green dial, while shiny, is not overly so. The bezel action is very stiff, the stiffest I have ever some across. But is precise and there is no play at all. The action and winding of the crown seems fine. Here are a few pics for now to show how it arrived and the dial in different lighting. I hope everyone else gets their watches soon and I look forward to the different dial colors being posted.
> View attachment 16635079
> 
> View attachment 16635080
> 
> View attachment 16635081
> 
> View attachment 16635082
> 
> View attachment 16635083
> 
> View attachment 16635084
> 
> View attachment 16635109
> 
> View attachment 16635110
> 
> View attachment 16635112


Looks greatn wear it in good health, im still waiting on shipping confirmation for mine . I placed my order right when they opened the sales for the Watch .


----------



## shopper2200

Has any one buy the full bronze bracelet with watch?


----------



## shopper2200

cerberus63 said:


> My new watch has arrived, one day earlier than stated. I have only had a chance to play with it for a few minutes. But here are some initial impressions As others have stated, for the price, it seems very well made. It wears extremely well on the wrist. It has a solid feel, without feeling overly heavy. However, that said, I do like a heavier watch. I have a Seiko MM300, 2 44mm Panerai's, and a Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea. So take anything I say about weight accordingly. The watch does not wear like a 44mm watch. It feels smaller, more like a 42mm. This is no doubt due to the case shape and short lugs. The other watches I mentioned all feel larger. This might be due to the Rolex and Seiko being on bracelets and to the fact the the Panerai's have no bezel, but are all dial. Perhaps, I will take pics of all of them later on to compare the look of several different types of 44mm watch cases. I really do like the green dial with the bronze case. I enjoyed some of the other colors also, but I wanted an all bronze watch, without the ceramic bezel. The green dial, while shiny, is not overly so. The bezel action is very stiff, the stiffest I have ever some across. But is precise and there is no play at all. The action and winding of the crown seems fine. Here are a few pics for now to show how it arrived and the dial in different lighting. I hope everyone else gets their watches soon and I look forward to the different dial colors being posted.
> View attachment 16635079
> 
> View attachment 16635080
> 
> View attachment 16635081
> 
> View attachment 16635082
> 
> View attachment 16635083
> 
> View attachment 16635084
> 
> View attachment 16635109
> 
> View attachment 16635110
> 
> View attachment 16635112


Do you mind sharing your wrist size ?. To get a perspective of the watch size.


----------



## Steverino 417

cerberus63 said:


> My new watch has arrived, one day earlier than stated. I have only had a chance to play with it for a few minutes. But here are some initial impressions As others have stated, for the price, it seems very well made. It wears extremely well on the wrist. It has a solid feel, without feeling overly heavy. However, that said, I do like a heavier watch. I have a Seiko MM300, 2 44mm Panerai's, and a Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea. So take anything I say about weight accordingly. The watch does not wear like a 44mm watch. It feels smaller, more like a 42mm. This is no doubt due to the case shape and short lugs. The other watches I mentioned all feel larger. This might be due to the Rolex and Seiko being on bracelets and to the fact the the Panerai's have no bezel, but are all dial. Perhaps, I will take pics of all of them later on to compare the look of several different types of 44mm watch cases. I really do like the green dial with the bronze case. I enjoyed some of the other colors also, but I wanted an all bronze watch, without the ceramic bezel. The green dial, while shiny, is not overly so. The bezel action is very stiff, the stiffest I have ever some across. But is precise and there is no play at all. The action and winding of the crown seems fine. Here are a few pics for now to show how it arrived and the dial in different lighting. I hope everyone else gets their watches soon and I look forward to the different dial colors being posted.
> View attachment 16635079
> 
> View attachment 16635080
> 
> View attachment 16635081
> 
> View attachment 16635082
> 
> View attachment 16635083
> 
> View attachment 16635084
> 
> View attachment 16635109
> 
> View attachment 16635110
> 
> View attachment 16635112


Looks very good - also that fact that yours has arrived gives me hope that I won't be waiting too much longer (unless UK Customs mess it up).

I will take pics when mine arrives.


----------



## cerberus63

shopper2200 said:


> Do you mind sharing your wrist size ?. To get a perspective of the watch size.


Not at all. It’s a little under 7” right now. But it’s also very flat at the top. Probably why I enjoy larger watches.


----------



## Autavia22

Gorgeous blue dial!!!!


----------



## dashdude

Autavia22 said:


> Gorgeous blue dial!!!!


Goes great with bronze!


----------



## rawthumb

I have the meteorite version ordered and waiting.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

Got shipping confirmation last night for mine! ETA Monday


----------



## jlugo

Hello everyone: I’ve been following WUS for a couple of years, reading and enjoying the posts but never diving into posting… until now!
Saw the post for the Bronze Hammerhead and ordered the Emerald Green one. Never had a Zelos before but have read numerous excellent reviews and opinions from many of you here. So, very excited both for the watch and my very first post here!


----------



## Paul in SC

Wow!!! That is a good-lookin’ watch


----------



## Oscar Tegni

Beautiful watch and would be an instant buy if the size was smaller. Make one <40mm and I will get one for sure


----------



## AlenaWatch

Haven't bought any of these...


----------



## W4BachAZ

those went fast !! only 3 varients that are available now


----------



## Ar15fonsi

Received mine today !


----------



## Hard Learner

Ar15fonsi said:


> Received mine today !
> View attachment 16650101
> 
> View attachment 16650100


Can't wait for mine to come in. Got this exact one. How's it wear on the wrist? Strap good?


----------



## Ar15fonsi

Hard Learner said:


> Can't wait for mine to come in. Got this exact one. How's it wear on the wrist? Strap good?


Wears great , very comfortable, the strap could be better it’s a very soft silicone , probably going to try to get a nice thick leather strap or a better silicone


----------



## shopper2200

@Lena Michaels i see your sold out of 22 mm bronze bracelets on your site will they be replenished ?


----------



## Fatal_emission

My white dial is due to arrive today


----------



## JValjean

Anybody got a limited edition to show? Haven't seen the Tantalum or Titanium anywhere.


----------



## Steverino 417

My burnt orange version arrived today. I like it lots


----------



## pjku79

Zelos puts out some great looking watches. I might be looking at one soon.


----------



## WristWatchinU

I really like the bronze, but I don't think I could rock the whole bracelet. It's hard enough to find a good watch strap that matches.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

WristWatchinU said:


> I really like the bronze, but I don't think I could rock the whole bracelet. It's hard enough to find a good watch strap that matches.


Same here I can’t see myself using the bronze bracelet , I do want to buy a nice thick brown leather strap and maybe a black one too


----------



## WristWatchinU

Ar15fonsi said:


> Same here I can’t see myself using the bronze bracelet , I do want to buy a nice thick brown leather strap and maybe a black one too


Have a ChWard bronze Trident, it's a love hate. Blue band is too much blue, leather band - watch gets lost on the wrist.


----------



## rawthumb

Here's my 2 cents.


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Hard Learner

Dark Overlord said:


>


Nice band! What brand is that?


----------



## Dark Overlord

Hard Learner said:


> Nice band! What brand is that?


h2o/helberg





Straps & Bracelets


With ORCA©, H2O introduces an innovative new watch system featuring exclusive inner and outer case interchangeability designed and engineered for greater versatility, greater wearability and greater toughness.  Versatility: Five unique outer cases, two inner cases with flat or highly domed...




www.h2o-watch.com


----------



## rawthumb

Dark Overlord said:


>


Darkoverlord? That name sounds awfully familiar! 😂 This is BBH. Looks great my friend. 👍


----------



## Dark Overlord

rawthumb said:


> Darkoverlord? That name sounds awfully familiar! 😂 This is BBH. Looks great my friend. 👍


yes I recognized your pics. good to see a familiar face....


----------



## Hard Learner

Fatal_emission said:


> My white dial is due to arrive today


Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## JoeShmoe414

Great case shape! Zeros does a great job with lume!


----------



## TitanCi

Does this company typically increase the price? It went from $350 to $449 recently. Was gonna buy one but the increase made me stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Learner

TitanCi said:


> Does this company typically increase the price? It went from $350 to $449 recently. Was gonna buy one but the increase made me stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch were you looking at? They start at $350, different versions are more (SS might have been cheaper but they don't have any so not sure). But then again might have been a typo paid $450 for mine.


----------



## Jugsy

They have the lower price for the first month and then increase after that. Funny way of doing business TBH but I guess it encourages people to get in quick.


----------



## TitanCi

I ordered the HH Frost. They were very accommodating to me, and I’m glad I reached out to them. Quick responses, stand up company. Can’t wait to get it on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar15fonsi

TitanCi said:


> Does this company typically increase the price? It went from $350 to $449 recently. Was gonna buy one but the increase made me stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pre ordered mine right at the moment they started the sale , I was literally watching the countdown. It was 450 for me


----------



## Jugsy

Ar15fonsi said:


> I pre ordered mine right at the moment they started the sale , I was literally watching the countdown. It was 450 for me


You must've bought the meteorite version then. It was $100 more than the standard versions


----------



## Scottdj

Lovely


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

I love the look of this watch! Classy and eye catching. Love the Z logo as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

Just got shipping notice. Can’t wait to get it


----------



## Hard Learner

Shipping notice also just hit. Singapore welcome to America!


----------



## Peanut123

JValjean said:


> Anybody got a limited edition to show? Haven't seen the Tantalum or Titanium anywhere.


Zelos Tantalum Hammerhead, Love it! The weight and the way it plays in the light are amazing!


----------



## Hard Learner

Peanut123 said:


> Zelos Tantalum Hammerhead, Love it! The weight and the way it plays in the light are amazing!


Wow. Congratulations! How does it feel? Is it light like titanium or heavier like steel?


----------



## Peanut123

Hard Learner said:


> Wow. Congratulations! How does it feel? Is it light like titanium or heavier like steel?


Many Thanks! Its heavy, probably 50% more than steel I would say. The watch weighs around 200g on a rubber strap which would be comparable to a steel watch on a steel bracelet.


----------



## Hard Learner

Just arrived! The finishing on this watch is flawless.


----------



## jlugo

Just received this today!
Simply awesome craftmanship!


----------



## TitanCi

Honestly, one of the coolest watches I’ve ever seen and owned. For a micro brand, VERY impressive for the price. Happy with this purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JValjean

Beast of a watch


----------



## shopper2200

TitanCi said:


> Honestly, one of the coolest watches I’ve ever seen and owned. For a micro brand, VERY impressive for the price. Happy with this purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it ok to ask your wrist size to get a perspective ?


----------



## TitanCi

shopper2200 said:


> is it ok to ask your wrist size to get a perspective ?


Last I checked, I was a little bit under 7”, but I don’t remember exactly. Here is how it looks with my largest watch- a G Shock GWG2k
























The HH3 wears nicely, I feel it’s a bit unbalanced with the super soft silicone (?) strap it’s on, and I’m thinking of switching it out to a THICK gator skin strap I have or a stiffer dive strap. Here’s a new lume shot, since this is exactly why I bought it.


----------



## jlugo

Please forgive my ignorance if this is too obvious.
I have worn my Zelos for a day now and it looks like this. I know the bronze case will patina over time but, after one day???


----------



## Hard Learner

jlugo said:


> Please forgive my ignorance if this is too obvious.
> I have worn my Zelos for a day now and it looks like this. I know the bronze case will patina over time but, after one day???
> View attachment 16703653
> View attachment 16703656
> View attachment 16703656
> View attachment 16703658
> View attachment 16703656
> View attachment 16703658
> View attachment 16703658


It started to patina the day the made it. Bronze oxodizes with the air. When they shipped it there was minimal air getting in or out of the box now that you have it in the elements it will age.


----------



## Peanut123

Hard Learner said:


> Just arrived! The finishing on this watch is flawless.
> View attachment 16695521
> 
> View attachment 16695523


Nice! There were just too many nice dials and finishes, the meteorite is certainly on my list at some point in the future. How does it wear? Any signs of patina yet?


----------



## jlugo

Wow! That fast!
I’m not complaining. I love the watch and the patina gives a unique look. I just didn’t know it was going to be that fast!
I just discovered the brand, thanks to WUS, and it won’t be my last Zelos!


----------



## Hard Learner

Peanut123 said:


> Nice! There were just too many nice dials and finishes, the meteorite is certainly on my list at some point in the future. How does it wear? Any signs of patina yet?



















Yeah little bit. Wears great too.


----------



## HenryTudor336

I also have this watch and was very surprised at how quickly it patinas, literally day one and a noticeable difference. I fully appreciate that comes with the territory of owning a bronze watch, but I have had a few and this one was noticeably quicker than others I have. I would assume its something to do with the alloy they use.

I am also comparing it to my Tudor which is about 5 times the price, so probably not a fair comparison. But if you're considering buying one, it's worth knowing.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven

Great Stuff -- snagged one of the last of the Meteorite HH3's from "Serious Watches". What a great shop! What an awesome watch!


----------



## Holland0

Peanut123 said:


> Zelos Tantalum Hammerhead, Love it! The weight and the way it plays in the light are amazing!


I’d be interested in getting one for myself.


----------

